# [installation gentoo2006.0]explication pour débutant(résolu)

## fredea

bonjour a tous,je suis débutant sur linux.j'essaie d'installer gentoo linux 2006.0 avec un live cd et on me demande la carte du clavier, j'ai essayé azerty et fr mais pour entrer le login des lettres sont inversées:pour taper A il faut taper Q etc.

Comment faire?

j'ai un livre avec linux et ils disent de choisir fr latin mais il n'y ai pas lorqu'ils me demande de choisir.aidez moi sil vous pléLast edited by fredea on Fri Jul 28, 2006 12:52 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Temet

Tape

loadkeys fr

ca ira  :Wink: 

----------

## fredea

dacor merci beaucoup je vais essayer

----------

## fredea

ca march pa ca mé commande invalide.une solution?

merci d'avance

----------

## Chevredansante

Essaye de choisir le nombre qui convient de ceux dans la liste. Je crois que ça existe.

Le nombre comprend généralement deux chiffres.

Bonne chance.

----------

## yoyo

Bonjour et bienvenue fredea,

Pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post et modifier ton titre en fonction de ce qui est indiqué ici (partie 3/3) : [IMPORTANT] Comment se servir du forum !!

Merci.

Et si tu pouvais également faire un petit effort de rédaction et éviter le langage SMS s'il te plait (le nombre de caractères n'est pas limité ici   :Wink:  ).

Sinon, je plussois la technique de "Chevredansante" : sélection du chiffre et pas du nom du layout. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi la solution de Temet ne fonctionne pas (tu dois la taper dans une console lorsque le chargement du livecd est terminé.

Tu es en environnement graphique ou dans une console ?

Enjoy !

----------

## fredea

D'accord excusez moi je m'emporte dans mon élan avec l'écriture SMS.

Et excusez moi à nouveau mais je ne connais rien le Linux alors je vais vous expliquer ce que je fais:(pour l'instant je suis sous windows XP)j'ai acheter gentoo linux 2006.0 en librairies, il y a 2 DVD, je lance le premier:"stage 1 plus de 2000 paquetages"

j'appuie sur entrée pour booter avec le DVD puis on me demande le mapping, j'ai essayé de taper les nombres correspondants puis entrée mais ca ne marche pas, avec les lettres non plus(no such file or directory), après aide j'ai essayé de taper loadkeys fr mais ça provoque "commande invalide.Faut-il que je continue l'installation puis lorsque le système sera installé je taperai cette commande dans la console?

désolé je suis complètement perdu.

merci de vos réponses

----------

## ryo-san

salut

Bah en fait la selection du clavier ne marche pas lorsque le dvd ou cd demarre sur la version 2006.

(/dev/vc0 no such file or directory) je crois.

Il faut donc taper entrée pour utiliser la selection par defaut et lorsque le dvd (cd) a fini de demarrer: taper 

```
loakeys fr
```

 mais ca ne marche que pour la console.

alors petite explication , lorsque le support demarre , les messages defilent sur la fameuse console , ensuite si c'est bien le live-cd , l'environnement graphique demarre , c'est le server X . dans cet environnment , tu pourras lancer des terminaux ( genre cmd.exe sous windows ).

sous x , pour changer de map clavier , il faut taper une certaine commande dans un terminal , commande que je ne retrouve plus    :Cool:  , je vais chercher un peu.

EDIT : 

```
$ setxkbmap fr
```

  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> je ne connais rien le Linux

 

Bon, ceci est sujet à débat mais peut-etre est-il préférable de découvrir GNU/Linux avec des distributions plus faciles d'accès. Je pense notamment à Ubuntu. Après quelques mois passé notamment à l'apprentissage du bash (un langage "ligne de commande") et d'un éditeur de texte performant ([troll] GNU Emacs bien sur ! [/troll]), tu serais bien mieux paré à l'installation d'une Gentoo.

 *Quote:*   

> j'ai un livre avec linux et ils disent ...

 

Si cependant tu te sens l'ame d'un guerrier qui n'a pas peur d'apprendre tout à la fois (ce qui implique la lecture de km de doc), de faire pas mal d'erreurs et, peut-etre, d'attendre un mois pour avoir un système qui couvre à peu près tes besoins (car Gentoo n'impose aucun choix. Il faut donc les faire soit meme... mais quand on est newbie...), voici LE livre que tu dois utiliser (oublie ta revue) :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/

----------

## dapsaille

Ha nan ne le faites pas fuir ^^

 Bienvenue à toi 

 Bon comme dit précédemment il y as un bug sur le livecd en ce qui concerne la séletion des keymaps ...

 met ce que tu veux et tu seras en US (ouais un pau politique tout ca   :Laughing:  )

 Maintenant une fois que tout est chargé et que le petit curseur t'attend tappess

```

loadkeys fr-latin1

```

et la ce devrait fonctionner,

si ce n'est pas le cas

1=tu as fait une erreur (ca nous arrive tout le temps)

2=tu as fait une erreur (ouais encore ^^)

3=Ton livecd est flingué (rare mais bon dans le doute retémécharge un livecd minimal afin de confirmer)

----------

## fredea

D'accord merci beaucoup de ces réponses.Ca me décourage un peu mais bon!je voudrais bien télécharger d'autres distributions mais j'ai meme pas l'adsl alors c'est pas la peine.Ca s'achète à la fnac ou autre?mais pour l'instant je vais essayer gentoo!

je vais essayer ce que vous m'avez dit pour le clavier et je vous tient au courant.

merci.

encore une chose, comment change t-on le sujet du topic?j'ai pas trouvé et le modérateur m'a dit de le changer.

----------

## BuBuaBu

Gentoo est parfaitement bien documenter, il y aura pas de problème, même pour un débutant, et puis il y a toujours ce forum.

 *fredea wrote:*   

> encore une chose, comment change t-on le sujet du topic?j'ai pas trouvé et le modérateur m'a dit de le changer.

 

Edit ton premier post   :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *fredea wrote:*   

> encore une chose, comment change t-on le sujet du topic?j'ai pas trouvé et le modérateur m'a dit de le changer.

  *yoyo wrote:*   

> Pourrais-tu éditer ton premier post et modifier ton titre ?

 Et la version détaillée : en haut à droite de ton premier post, tu as un bouton "Éditer" qui te permet de modifier ton post et comme c'est le premier du thread de modifier également le titre du thread.   :Wink: 

Gentoo est une distribution très formatrice qui t'en apprendra beaucoup sur le fonctionnement de GNU/Linux. Par contre, et cela a déjà été dit, elle demande un investissement important en temps : passé à lire et relire les super docs pour la plupart traduites, ou à faire des tests pour comprendre "comment ça marche", à réinstaller parce qu'on s'est trompé (je crois qu'il y a une maxime qui dit qu'on est un bon cavalier lorsqu'on a chutté 77 fois) etc.

Personnellement, j'avais testé très rapidement mandrake (à l'époque) et 2/3 autres distributions mais je n'arrivai pas à comprendre leur fonctionnement : trop d'interfaces et pas assez de docs. Résultat, elles ne tenaient pas 1 semaine avant que j'ai cassé quelque chose et que je doive réinstaller. Avec Gentoo, tu apprends à t'en sortir et il est très rare de devoir réinstaller son système une fois son fonctionnement compris. Enfin, il règne ici une super bonne ambiance et tu trouveras toujours des gens pour t'aider.

Pour ce qui est de Gentoo sans le net, ça a été débattu et certains le font (l'ont fait ?). Ça ma paraît délicat et surtout dommage car tu ne pourras dans ce cas profiter pleinement de "l'esprit Gentoo" qui est celui du choix. Enfin, je te laisse découvrir tout cela par toi-même mais sache que le temps passé sur ta Gentoo ne sera jamais du temps perdu.

Enjoy !

EDIT : grillé

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> je voudrais bien télécharger d'autres distributions mais j'ai meme pas l'adsl alors c'est pas la peine.

 

Tu peux commander gratuitement un CD d'Ubuntu : https://shipit.ubuntu.com

Les autres vont dire que je te décourage... alors j'arrete ! N'hésite pas à nous demander si tu rencontres des problèmes. Et, encore une fois, le handbook est ton premier ami (avec qui tu dois t'entretenir plusieurs heures) : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/

----------

## fredea

pour ce qui est du clavier j'entre la commande après avoir partitionner le disque etc?

Pourquoi on peux l'installer avec soit l'un soit l'autre DVD?quelle est la différence entre stage1 et stage 3?

Yoyo, pourquoi tu me parle de gentoo sans le net?Je ne peux pas l'avoir?

puis-je me procurer mandriva en magasin?

j'aimerais des précisions sur le fonctionnement de linux, comme je l'ai dit je suis débutant, comment apprendre à s'en servir?y a t-il un language à apprendre?

je vous remercie de votre aide, c'est vrai qu'il y a une très bonne ambiance sur ce forum, la moindre question ne fait pas place à la moquerie comme sur certains forums!

----------

## BuBuaBu

stage1 en compil tout le minimum vital

stage3, le minimum vital est déjà fait.

Donc pour un deb, c'est stage3 direct, deplus il y a plus de doc pour le stage1.

Pas de problème pour gentoo et internet, le tout c'est d'avoir un abonnement !!!

Et pour apprendre a se servir de linux, il suffit  d'essayer.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> pour ce qui est du clavier j'entre la commande après avoir partitionner le disque etc?

 

Une fois le LiveCD s'est chargé (donc après avoir booté sur le CD et une fois que la machine ne fait plus rien, sinon attendre tes directives), tu entres :

```
loadkeys fr-latin1
```

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi on peux l'installer avec soit l'un soit l'autre DVD?quelle est la différence entre stage1 et stage 3?

 

Je ne comprends pas la première question. Pour la deuxième, oublie le stage 1 qui est tout simplement inutile (sinon pour perdre beaucoup de temps), tu fais une installation stage 3 qui est d'ailleurs la seule qui est décrite dans le handbook (allez je te redonne le lien une troisième fois pour insister sur son importance !   :Very Happy:  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/)

 *Quote:*   

> Yoyo, pourquoi tu me parle de gentoo sans le net?Je ne peux pas l'avoir?

 

Si si, tu vas l'avoir. Simplement yoyo a du mal lire. Par contre, avec un modem, attends toi à passer beaucoup de temps au téléchargement des différents logiciels que tu vas installer.

 *Quote:*   

> puis-je me procurer mandriva en magasin?

 

Oui. Cependant je ne te le recommande vraiment pas (paquets RPM, communauté pas terrible, couteux, etc.). Si tu veux une distribution plus accessible tourne toi du coté d'Ubuntu. Tu peux te faire envoyer gratuitement un CD en le demandant ici : https://shipit.ubuntu.com Sinon cherche dans un kiosque cela m'étonnerait que tu ne la trouve pas (en Italie c'est trouvable en tout cas !  :Very Happy:  ).

 *Quote:*   

> j'aimerais des précisions sur le fonctionnement de linux, comme je l'ai dit je suis débutant, comment apprendre à s'en servir?y a t-il un language à apprendre?

 

Linux est le nom du noyau qui n'est au finale qu'une petite partie (essentielle) du système. Pour utiliser une distribution grand public (genre Ubuntu), tu n'as besoin d'aucune connaissance préalable. Je prétends meme que ces distributions sont plus faciles à utiliser/administrer que Winblows.

Pour installer Gentoo, il est bon de connaitre les bases du bash (un langage "ligne de commande") ainsi, mais c'est plus accessoire, qu'un éditeur de texte performant (comme GNU Emacs). Cependant le handbook propose d'utiliser nano qui est un petit éditeur bien moins complexe et donc utilisable sans l'avoir potasser auparavant).

 *Quote:*   

> je vous remercie de votre aide, c'est vrai qu'il y a une très bonne ambiance sur ce forum, la moindre question ne fait pas place à la moquerie comme sur certains forums!

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *fredea wrote:*   

> pour ce qui est du clavier j'entre la commande après avoir partitionner le disque etc?

 Tu peux le faire au tout début comme ça pas de problème de clavier pour la sélection des partitions. Et à ce propos, je te déconseilles l'installeur graphique. Peu de gens l'ont utilisé ici et nous ne pourrons guère t'aider dans ce cas. Ouvrir un terminal et suivre pas à pas le handbook est beaucoup plus formateur et notre aide sera plus efficace.

 *fredea wrote:*   

> Pourquoi on peux l'installer avec soit l'un soit l'autre DVD?quelle est la différence entre stage1 et stage 3?

 Le stage 1 est déconseillé par les développeurs Gentoo. Mais amha les deux dvds sont le dvd "d'install" et le dvd "grp" avec les paquets compilés (à moins que ça soit les sources).

 *fredea wrote:*   

> Yoyo, pourquoi tu me parle de gentoo sans le net?Je ne peux pas l'avoir?

 Si mais tu vas probablement utiliser les paquets précompilés fournis dans tes dvds ce qui ne te permettras pas de choisir tes USEflags et d'optimiser ton système pour tes besoins propres (à moins qu'ils ne fournissent les sources et là ma remarque n'est plus valable).

 *fredea wrote:*   

> puis-je me procurer mandriva en magasin?

 Oui ,je l'ai vu à la fnac par exemple.

 *fredea wrote:*   

> j'aimerais des précisions sur le fonctionnement de linux, comme je l'ai dit je suis débutant, comment apprendre à s'en servir?y a t-il un language à apprendre?

 Dans ce cas, reste sur gentoo car avec mandriva/suse/fedora core/ubuntu tu n'apprendras pas à te servir de linux (ça n'est pas leur but) mais tu te serviras de linux un peu à la façon de windows, sans en comprendre le fonctionnement. Ici tu apprendras beacoup de choses mais, comme je l'ai déjà dit, cela te demandera beaucoup de temps et d'efforts.

 *fredea wrote:*   

> je vous remercie de votre aide, c'est vrai qu'il y a une très bonne ambiance sur ce forum, la moindre question ne fait pas place à la moquerie comme sur certains forums!

 Pas de troll, pas de troll !!   :Mr. Green: 

EDIT : grillé ! Vais le couper ce téléphone ...

----------

## ycaironi

Salut Fredea,

Première chose, je dirais reste calme. Tu vas installé Linux, c'est pas comme révolutionner la physique quantique ou escalader l'Everest à cloche pied et sans écharpe.

Cela étant dit voici quelques réponses à tes multiples intérrogations:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> pour ce qui est du clavier j'entre la commande après avoir partitionner le disque etc?
> 
> 

 

En fait dés que le CD t'en donne la possibilité. C'est à dire à la tout première invit prompt. Avant d'avoir taper quoique soit d'autre.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pourquoi on peux l'installer avec soit l'un soit l'autre DVD?
> 
> 

 

J'avoue ne pas comprendre ta question. Dans ton existation toute compréhensible tu as dus oublier de clarifier.

Mais comme il y a deux CD, si tu as internet, je te conseil de démarrer à partir du CD contenant la version minimal

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> quelle est la différence entre stage1 et stage 3? 
> 
> 

 

Satge 1 = Stage 3 + emerge --sync + emerge -e world (tu comprendras bientôt)

Mais il est dit dans la doc, et surement à raison, qu'un utilisateur est invité à utiliser un stage3 à l'exclusion de tout autres qui servent plutôt au programmeurs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Yoyo, pourquoi tu me parle de gentoo sans le net?Je ne peux pas l'avoir? 
> 
> 

 

Je laisse l'intéressé répondre, mais ce qu'il a voulu dire c'est pourquoi faire du bateau dans ta baignoire quand tu habites au bord de l'océan...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> puis-je me procurer mandriva en magasin?
> 
> 

 

Sûrement, je ne connais rien qui ne soit vendu en ce bas monde. Mandriva est une distribution pour ceux qui veulent du Linux sans en comprendre le fonctionnement. Bref c'est du Windaube qui sent bon.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> j'aimerais des précisions sur le fonctionnement de linux, comme je l'ai dit je suis débutant, comment apprendre à s'en servir?y a t-il un language à apprendre?
> 
> 

 

Pas de language particulier si ce n'est la curiosité et l'ouverture d'esprit.

Il n'y a qu'un graphcet (houla un mot sortie de ma mémoire comme un diable jaillisant de sa boîte) à retenir:

1- La réponse est elle dans la doc? si oui, c'est bien, sinon aller en 2

2- La réponse est elle sur le forum ( si tu as un problème, c'est que quelqu'un l'a eu avant toi ) si oui, c'est bien sinon aller en 3

3- J'apprend à parler anglais ( indispensable à mon avis ) et alors la réponse  est elle sur le forum ( il y a 1 milliard d'utilisateur anglophone pour 12 utilisateurs français) si oui, c'est bien sinon aller en 4

4- Je fais un post et j'attend de l'aide.

N'oublie pas de respcter cet ordre. C'est le seul moyen d'apprendre.

Pour le pricipe de fonctionnement de linux, je t'invite à surfer le web. Tu trouveras une réponse qu'il serait trop long à détailler ici.

POur finir bienvenue parmis nous, imprime impérativement le manuel adapter a ta demande http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/2006.0/index.xml essaye d'avoir un stage 3 plutot que stage 1. Et suis la doc.

Dans moins de temps qu'il ne te faudra pour t'en rendre compte, tu aura installé Linux sur ta machine.

----------

## ycaironi

Bon ben on a tous répondu en même temps... trop fort, j'espère au moins qu'on aura répondu les mêmes bétises...

 :Laughing: 

----------

## ryo-san

 *Quote:*   

> Mandriva est une distribution pour ceux qui veulent du Linux sans en comprendre le fonctionnement. Bref c'est du Windaube qui sent bon. 

 

Aie , y a l'aiguille du trollometre qu'a explosée    :Laughing: 

----------

## fredea

merci de toutes ces réponses c'est vraiment sympa!

ma question byzarre laissez la tomber je sais meme pas ce que j'ai voulu dire.

Je vais faire un peu une correspondance avec windows vous m'en excuserez!je ne comprend pas bien linux, windows s'installe aussi facilement que mettre des chaussettes mais linux c'est un peu plus compliqué.Ca c'est bon mais après une fois que c'est installé, pour windows aucun problème on fait ce qu'on veut(ça plante toutes les 10 minutes mais on fait avec) mais pour linux on fait quoi une fois que c'est installé?Quelqu'un m'a dit qu'il faudrait plusieurs semaines pour me faire un système mais qu'est-ce que ca veut dire?

c'est pas très clair mais je veux dire que sur windows on n'entre jamais de commande(enfin moi je me suis jamais servi de l'invite de commandes).Sur tous les sites parlant de linux il y a des pages et des pages de commandes!

Bon alors je veux mettre internet,je me sers de quel dvd?stage 1 ou 3?(stage1:plus de 2000 paquetages sources, stage 3:paquetages binaires)

Le handbook décrit l'installation avec un cd d'installation, c'est la meme chose avec un live cd?

et biensur, le meme problème:le clavier!

au début lorsque je boot avec le dvd quand je tape la commande ca ne marche pas donc lorsque c'est fini de booter, je vais où pour taper la commande?j'ouvre le terminal?

et ben ça en fait des questions, je suis vraiment perdu!

ça devrait être tout pour l'instant...

j'attend vos réponses(si vous avez encore un peu de patience en stock)et j'essaierai d'installer en suivant le handbook.

merci

----------

## fredea

dans le handbook il est dit que le manuel couvre l'installation  avec un cd d'installation ou un live cd mais pas minimal.Le stage 3 c'est pas le minimal?

je crois que je me répète mais quel stage j'installe pour pouvoir suivre le handbook?(et avoir internet biensur)

merci!

----------

## fredea

décidément!lorsque j'avais fini de booter j'ai ouvert le terminal et j'ai essayé une commande emerge mais ca n'a pas marché et il était écrit que je devais faire parti des utilisateurs portage.dacord mais comment?

----------

## fredea

il est dit dans le manuel qu'après avoir booter le cd une console s'ouvre.pour moi elle ne s'ouvre pas.

----------

## fredea

Magic Banana a dit que je pouvais recevoir gratuitement un cd d'ubuntu.Mais c'est un CD d'installation?Si oui pourquoi est-il gratuit?!

désolé je suis perdu,windows ne fait pas des cadeaux comme ca!

----------

## fredea

bon cette fois c'est le dernier, si c'est bien un cd d'installation, je fais comment pour qu'ils me l'envoie?J'ai suivi ton lien mais le site est en anglais, je comprend pas mal l'anglais mais je vois pas où il faut aller.je me suis inscris mais après?

s'ils vous plait garder patience!

merci beaucoup

----------

## ryo-san

ubuntu a été fondé par un multi-milliardaire, me rappelle plus son nom , c'est entre autre le big boss de virgin, ceci expliquant cela.Tu devrais te documenter sur l'open source, freesoftware, gpl ...

Sache qu'autour de GNU/Linux le partage prime sur le profit ( est-ce toujours vrai ? ... )

Pour ton install, il te faut partir depuis un stage3.ne sachant pas quel support tu utilises , on ne peut que supposer :

il existe trois support d'installation :

- le cd minimal : il pese 50 MO et ne contient que ce qu'il faut pour créer un environnment en mode console pour faire une installation ( mon preféré  :Smile:  )

- live-cd : C'est deux utilisations en un, un mode pour tester la distribution , un mode graphique d'installation + le mode classique cité au-dessus

- le grp cd ou dvd : des paquets pré-compilés pour une installation rapide.

Tu dois absolument prendre le temps de faire de la lecture ( le fameux handbook ) = le manuel de reference Gentoo.On ne pourras te resumer nos diverses galères , années d'apprentissage etc , Linux c'est une grande decouverte et comme disait l'autre , il y a un difference entre connaitre le chemin et arpenter le chemin.

Sniff c'est bô !   :Laughing: 

----------

## fredea

en fait jusque la je disais que c'était sur live cd mais en fait je ne sais pas trop, je l'ai acheté en librairie avec un bouquin et il y a écrit:1dvd gentoo2006.0 +1dvd suppléments, installeur graphique, plus de 4 Go paquetages binaires.J'ai un disque écrit stage 1 plus de 2000 paquetages sources et un autre stage 3 paquetages binaires.comment faire?

comme je l'ai dit je voudrais bien suivre le handbook mais je ne peux pas, normalement il y a une console ouverte en permanence alors que moi je n'ai rien.Je boot avec le cd puis j'arrive sur le bureau et il y a des icones comme pour windows(et c'est en anglais aussi, comment le mettre en français?).les icones:computer,gentoo's home, gentoo linux 2006.0 x86, trash, gentoo linux installer FAQ, gentoo linux installer(command line), gentoo linux installer.je fais quoi pour taper les commandes qui sont décrites dans le handbook, la commande pour avoir le bon mapping du clavier,etc?je ne peux pas l'installer comme c'est décrit dans le handbook!

aidez moi!

----------

## idodesuke

 *fredea wrote:*   

> aidez moi!

 

 *fredea wrote:*   

> Et excusez moi à nouveau mais je ne connais rien le Linux

 

Au cour de l'ère préhistorique nos informaticiens utilisaient ce genre de machines (Un VT100). Donc je suppose qu'ils ne devaient pas connaître les cartes graphiques   :Very Happy:  . Forcément les programmes qu'ils utilisaient ne fonctionnaient qu'en mode texte dans ce que l'on appelle des terminaux.

Les terminaux en mode texte présentent les sorties uniquement sous forme textuelle et disposent simplement d'un clavier pour les entrées.

Aujourd'hui encore linux utilise le mode texte et si aucun serveur graphique (xorg) n'est installé seul le mode texte sera disponible (C'est le cas à la fin du manuel d'installation de Gentoo).

Pour disposer d'un affichage graphique il faut donc installer un serveur graphique, sous gentoo linux entre autre c'est xorg qui est utilisé. Ensuite un gestionnaire de fenêtre permet de gérer le comportement des différentes fenêtres qui s'affichent à l'écran voir d'en modifier l'apparence certains apportent même de nombreuses fonctionnalités supplémentaires.

Il existe des environnements complets tel que GNOME ou KDE qui fournissent tout un ensemble de logiciels et se base sur un gestionnaire de fenêtre particulier (Il est toutefois possible d'en utiliser un autre): Pour gnome c'est metacity, pour KDE kwin.

Mais en fait Linux n'est qu'un noyau qui contient un grand nombre de pilotes (mais pas tous) et tout un minimum vital, pour disposer d'un système d'exploitation complet il faut en plus du noyau installer un certains nombre de programmes. Ces derniers sont regroupés dans des Paquetages, un paquetage contient tout un ensemble de fichiers. Sur un système d'exploitation linux pret à l'emploi il y a un très grand nombre de paquetages installés, certains sont nécéssaires d'autres optionnels.

Par exemple le paquetage coreutils contient entre autres les programmes suivant:

cp --> qui te permet de faire des copier coller

df --> qui te permet d'afficher l'espace disque disponible sur tes différents disques dur/partitions

chown --> qui te permet de modifier le groupe et le propriétaire d'un fichier

chmod --> qui te permet de modifier les permissions d'un fichier

ls --> qui te permet d'afficher le contenu d'un répertoire

Inutile de dire que ce paquetage est nécéssaire...

Il existe différents type de paquetage:

-Ceux qui contiennent les sources.

-Ceux qui contiennent les binaires.

-Ceux qui contiennent presque rien (hicolor-icon-theme qui ne contient que des icones).

La source d'un programme c'est tout simplement l'archive qui contient les fichiers tels qu'ils ont été écrits par les developpeurs, ces derniers ont utilisé un language de programmation comme le C ou autre, languages qu'une machine est incapable de comprendre (en revanche ils sont bien pratique pour nous autres les humains).

La machine elle ne parle qu'une seule langue le binaire et donc pour lui faire executer des instructions il faut d'abord les traduires en binaire pour ça il nous faut un traducteur (gcc par exemple qui est utilisé sur les systemes d'exploitation GNU Linux). L'étape de traduction s'appelle "la compilation", ce type de traducteur s'appelle en fait un "compilateur".

Compiler un paquetage peut être long voir même très long (interminable dans le cas d'openoffice) et ce n'est pas toujours évident du coup la plupart des distributions fournissent des paquetages précompilés (donc les binaires). C'est le cas de Red hat, Debian, Ubuntu, Mandriva entre autres.

Mais certaines personnes préfèrent compiler leurs paquetages eux même pour différentes raison:

-Il est possible d'optimiser les programmes en utilisant des options de compilation (les variables CFLAGS et CXXFLAGS).

-Suivant les paquetages et les choix proposés il est possible de choisir les fonctionnalités qui seront supportés par tel ou tel programme, d'une: c'est aussi une méthode d'optimisation; deux: si une partie du code est buggé ou victime d'une faille de sécurité alors ne pas utiliser cette partie de code peut être une solution; trois: choisir de ne pas compiler certaines fonctionnalités d'un programme peut diminuer le temps de compilation.

-Comprendre un programme c'est aussi observer comment il a été conçu.

-Les gens qui désirent modifier tel ou tel programme devront adapter le code source suivant leurs besoins donc de toute manière le compiler (Dans le manuel ont lire: ce qui signifie que vous pouvez facilement consulter et modifier le code).

-Une personne qui compile et installe l'ensemble des programmes de son système contruit son système d'exploitation lui même, au final il le maitrisera beaucoup mieux et sera plus proche de sa machine.

-De se donner la possibilité d'utiliser les versions les plus à jour des paquetages car il n'y a pas à attendre que telle ou telle distribution mette à disposition les binaires désirés mais juste de pouvoir les récupérer sur le site officiel des développeurs du paquet.

Il existe donc différents systèmes d'exploitation utilisant le noyau linux on les appelles des distributions linux, certaines comme Gentoo portent le nom de méta distribution. Pour ces dernières le but n'est pas d'utiliser un système tout fait mais d'en construire un (d'après wikipédia Debian est plutôt considérée comme une méta-distribution). Grace à Portage Gentoo a la particularité de faciliter la vie à ceux qui préfèrent compiler leurs sources eux même.

De plus gentoo évolue d'elle même, il ne s'agit pas d'installer la nouvelle version du systeme d'exploitation (windows 95 --> windows NT --> windows XP | mandrake 10.0 --> mandriva 2006) mais de faire évoluer celle qui est déjà installée, portage sera toujours en mesure de maintenir un système robuste et propre (si la personne derrière son clavier ne vient pas tout casser bien entendu   :Laughing:  ).

Pour installer une Gentoo Linux il faut:

-Un système d'exploitation linux à partir duquel il sera possible de lancer un certain nombre de commandes, un LIVECD est suffisant. Sur les Mirrors de Gentoo on peut trouver l'iso d'un installcd ou d'un LIVECD (l'installcd est un livecd sans serveur graphique donc dans un terminal en mode texte).

-Savoir utiliser un SHELL (Bash), une documentation pour débuter sur léa.

-Beaucoup de patience (qui sera récompensé par la suite   :Very Happy:   )

-Savoir rechercher des informations sur internet:

Les forum de gentoo

Google évidemment

Un google spécial linux

Comment ça marche

Le site de Léa un incontournable

Un guide très complet sur linux

Un site très sympas sur linux

Un site bien pratique pour comprendre le fonctionnement d'un firewall sous linux

Un site de news

-Savoir rechercher des informations sur son système grace a la commande man (Pour des info sur la commande cp un "man cp" par exemple)

-Savoir rechercher des documentations officielles! avant d'aller voir ailleur (par exemple pour installer xorg sous gentoo aller voir Guide de configuration de X de gentoo)

-Etre curieux je pense.   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> comme je l'ai dit je voudrais bien suivre le handbook mais je ne peux pas, normalement il y a une console ouverte en permanence alors que moi je n'ai rien.Je boot avec le cd puis j'arrive sur le bureau et il y a des icones comme pour windows(et c'est en anglais aussi, comment le mettre en français?).les icones:computer,gentoo's home, gentoo linux 2006.0 x86, trash, gentoo linux installer FAQ, gentoo linux installer(command line), gentoo linux installer.je fais quoi pour taper les commandes qui sont décrites dans le handbook, la commande pour avoir le bon mapping du clavier,etc?je ne peux pas l'installer comme c'est décrit dans le handbook! 
> 
>  aidez moi!

 

Une fois le serveur X installé il est possible de retourner dans les terminaux mode texte en utilisant les touches CTRL+ATL+F1 (ou F2, F3 etc...) pour changer de terminal (car il y en a plusieurs   :Very Happy:  ) il est possible d'utiliser les touches ATL+F1 (ouF2, F3 etc...).

Sous X tu peux utiliser un émulateur de terminal (une console quoi comme xterm, gnome-terminal, konsole, rxvt et compagnie)

Good luck!

----------

## ghoti

Ouf, la tartine !  :Very Happy: 

Sais pas pourquoi mais ça me rappelle un fameux post de Trevoke !  :Laughing: 

@fredea : tu as des problèmes pour modifier le titre de ton message ?

----------

## idodesuke

Bah j'ai vu ca juste avant

 *Quote:*   

> (le nombre de caractères n'est pas limité ici  )

 

J'me suis dit puisqu'ils sont pas radin autant en profiter.

----------

## xelif

cd installation : live cd

ensuite, la console c'est le machin tout moche ou tu tape des ligne de commande dedans normalement...

tape des truc au clavier regarde si ca ecrit, si ca ecrit c'est que ca marche, je te conseille de prendre un live cd de type 2005.xx en effet le clavier peut etre mis en francais avec un 

```
loadkeys fr 
```

meme si c'est plus compliqué et que tu ne comprends pas tout ce que tu fais la premiere fois on est la pour t'aider  :Wink: 

le live cd 2006 est buggé j'ai jamais pu finir une install avec il plante sur tous mes pc juste apres le partitionnement...

----------

## titoucha

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> Bah j'ai vu ca juste avant
> 
>  *Quote:*   (le nombre de caractères n'est pas limité ici  ) 
> 
> J'me suis dit puisqu'ils sont pas radin autant en profiter.

 

MDR tu fournis aussi l'aspirine   :Laughing: 

PS: ton explication vraiment super, je trouve que tu devrais mettre ta prose comme tips pour expliquer ce qu'est Gentoo dans le sous-forum, pour les débutant c'est amusant et en même temps très bien fait et concis.

----------

## yoyo

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> @fredea : tu as des problèmes pour modifier le titre de ton message ?

 En effet !

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> PS: ton explication vraiment super, je trouve que tu devrais mettre ta prose comme tips pour expliquer ce qu'est Gentoo dans le sous-forum, pour les débutant c'est amusant et en même temps très bien fait et concis.

 ++

----------

## Magic Banana

Impressionnant cette prose idodesuke !  :Very Happy: 

En meme temps, je persiste à penser (à la lecture de ses posts) que fredea devra d'abord passer un peu de temps avec une distribution "grand public" pour s'autoconvaincre de la puissance GNU/Linux, apprendre les bases (notamment le bash), commencer à se faire des opinions (Gnome ou KDE, etc.), etc. Ensuite libre à lui (et je l'encourage !) à revenir nous voir dans quelques mois. Autrement j'ai peur que Gentoo le dégoute à vie de GNU/Linux. Un comble pour une distribution aussi parfaite !  :Very Happy: 

Alors soit tu commandes Ubuntu (une fois que tu t'ai fait un compte Ubuntu, tu te logges sur la page que je t'ai donnée) soit tu retournes chez ton magazinier et tu cherche un magazine Linux contenant le CD d'installation d'Ubuntu ou de Kubuntu, celui de MEPIS, ou encore le DVD de Suse.  Enfin quelque chose de plus facile d'accès quoi....

----------

## fredea

C'est possible que je m'en dégoute en effet.Il n'y a pas moyen de l'installer, j'ai essayé avec l'installateur graphique alors il y a écrit "working,preparing"mais pendant 3 heures.Dans le terminal j'ai essayé la commande loadkeys fr et ca marche pas et toutes les commandes emerge ne marchent pas non plus car il faut être un utilisateur portage et je n'ai aucune idée de comment faire.Oui j'espère que ca vient de cette version 2006.0 qui est buggée de partout parce que ca m'énerve j'essaie depuis 3 jours et j'ai absolument rien fait!

Je vais essayer de me procurer ubuntu alors et puis j'espère vous revoir et vous demandez de l'aide pour gentoo dans quelques temps et avec des connaissances linux!

Encore une chose, je peux prendre mandriva aussi ou c'est nul?

PS: oui problème pour changer le titre du sujet, je ne vois aucun lien edit!

merci pour tout

----------

## dapsaille

Ha nan n'abandonne pas ....

 reviens ... sérieusement ..

 Reprends calmement

1=Sois sur d'avoir une connection internet par réseau rj45 fonctionelle

2=Récupère cette image de cd = ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/releases/x86/2006.0/installcd/install-x86-minimal-2006.0.iso

3=Démarre sur ce cd

4=Une fois le cd complètement démarré tappes loadkeys fr-latin1 et fait entrée.

 regarde si tu as le clavier en fr, si oui continue ton aventure ^^

EDIT= si ca peux te rassurer l'installation est en quelque sortes un filtre ^^ 

si tu le passes tu progresseras beaucoup plus vite que sur n'importe quelle autre distribution et cela seras plus simple :p

----------

## fredea

j'aime être désiré!

pour internet, euh, j'utilise un modem mais rj45 je ne sais pas ce que c'est.(pour brancher un cable croise je men suis servi je crois)J'ai commencé de télécharger mais le problème c'est qu'il y en a pour 4heures!Ca tourne à 3Ko/s!

mais comment ca se fait que le fichier fasse seulement 50 Mo?dans ceux que j'ai vu c'était presque 700Mo.Et sinon pour ubuntu(mais j'essaierai si vraiment je peux pas avec gentoo)je prends quelle version?quelqu'un peut me mettre un lien d'une page de téléchargement?(en sachant que j'ai le 56K et que je veux le fichier le plus petit)

merci.

----------

## fredea

et quand je l'aurais télécharger comment je fais pour l'installer?le handbook ne couvre pas l'installation minimale il me semble.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> Et sinon pour ubuntu(mais j'essaierai si vraiment je peux pas avec gentoo)je prends quelle version?quelqu'un peut me mettre un lien d'une page de téléchargement?(en sachant que j'ai le 56K et que je veux le fichier le plus petit) 

 

Tu prends la dernière version bien sur. (http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/telechargement). Cependant c'est un CD complet (donc 700 Mo). Donc, encore une fois, commande ce CD ou retourne voir ton magazinier.

De plus la communauté Ubuntu est très sympatique et nettement plus orienté "newbie" que la communauté Gentoo.

Pour Mandriva, nous t'avons déjà répondu...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## PabOu

 *fredea wrote:*   

> et quand je l'aurais télécharger comment je fais pour l'installer?le handbook ne couvre pas l'installation minimale il me semble.

 

si justement, c'est l'installation minimale que le handbook couvre.

Avec un modem RTC et le cd minimal, attends toi à des heures de téléchargement lors de l'installation... (et seulement si tu arrives à configurer ton modem avant l'installation)

----------

## ghoti

 *fredea wrote:*   

> et quand je l'aurais télécharger comment je fais pour l'installer?le handbook ne couvre pas l'installation minimale il me semble.

 

En fait, il y a deux manuels distincts :

Le manuel Gentoo Linux/x86 2006.0 -> couvre l'installation via un "installeur" en mode graphique ou en mode texte

Le manuel Gentoo Linux/x86 -> couvre une installation totalement manuelle à partir du CD minimal de 50 Mo.

Je suis à peu près certain qu'il doit y avoir moyen de faire l'installation manuelle à partir du LiveCD, ce qui t'éviterait de devoir décharger une nouvelle iso.

Mais comme je ne réinstalle pratiquement jamais,  je ne peux pas être absolument catégorique.

----------

## fredea

alors il me faut quoi comme cd?complet?live cd?

je veux ce qui me permet de ne pas utiliser internet pour l'installation puisque ca rame.

----------

## fredea

ya til des sites où je peux acheter une distribution(ubuntu ou gentoo)?parcque ca me reviendra plus cher de télécharger et étant donné que j'habite dans un coin perdu, les magasins les plus proches sont deux petites librairies(la ou j'ai trouvé gentoo 2006.0)mais je ne pense pas qu'il y ait d'autres distributions.

----------

## dapsaille

ERff 56K ..

désolé point de salut pour toi ...

 tu as demandé a FT si il y avais au moins le 512 par chez toi ? (une amie dans la montagne avec rien autour à la 512 donc :p )

----------

## geekounet

Oui je confirme pour le 56k, pour avoir utiliser gentoo pendant 1an et 1/2 avec que du 56k, c'est invivable  :Confused:  Heureusement que je pouvais venir avec mon pc au taf de mon papa pour la mettre à jour tous les 3 mois  :Smile: 

Vaut mieux prendre une distro binaire genre Ubuntu, ya déjà pas mal de paquets sur le cd, et les paquets supplémentaires sont moins lourds à télécharger.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je t'ai déjà donné l'adresse où commander gratuitement un CD d'Ubuntu. Maintenant si tu tiens à payer quelque chose (remarque cela doit aussi aller nettement plus vite), voilà ce que j'ai trouvé avec une recherche de 2 minutes sur le web (qu'il serait bon de faire avan de poster sur un forum   :Rolling Eyes:  :

http://www.ikarios.com/p398-Ubuntu_Linux.html

http://www.cd-dvd-linux-bsd.com/index.php?cPath=21_33

Ubuntu y est vendu à respectivement 1,99 et 4.

Remarque : certains utilisateurs ont eu des problème avec le Desktop CD. Donc, pour plus de sureté, prends l'alternate CD (installation en terminal pas plus dure, je l'ai essayée). Si tu ne connais pas ton architecture c'est qu'il s'agit d'un x86.  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

C'est vrai que Gentoo sans liaison rapide, c'est plutôt moyen. (quoi que si on aime, on ne compte pas !  :Laughing: )

Sinon, je viens de me le décharger ce fameux LiveCD 2006.0, histoire de voir de quoi il retournait vraiment.

Et en effet, il y a un problème au niveau du choix du clavier : un timer oblige à faire un choix endéans les 15 secondes sinon, c'est d'office le clavier US  :Sad: 

C'est d'autant plus déroutant que le clavier est à ce moment en mode qwerty US et que les chiffres s'obtiennent donc directement, sans le "shift".

Défaut de jeunesse sans doute ?

(à propos : on peut utiliser soit le chiffre, soit l'abréviation du mode. Pour le clavier français, c'est donc au choix "fr" ou "16".)

Il y a tout de même moyen de rattrapper le coup si on s'est fait piéger par le timer : il suffit de laisser le système faire sa popote et attendre tranquillement que le login automatique soit fait et que le desktop s'affiche.

Ensuite, on tape la combinaison de touches <ALT><F2> et on obtient un dialogue permettant de lancer directement les applis.

On tape alors la commande setxkbmap fr (ou be ou ca ..., suivant le cas).

Attention : on est toujours en qwerty et il faut taper les lettres comme si on était sur un clavier qwerty, c'est-à-dire setxkb,qp fr

A partir de ce moment, l'interface sera en azerty.

Pour démarrer l'install, il suffit de double-clicker sur une des 2 icones en bas de l'écran.

----------

## fredea

non je n'ai pas l'adsl c'est certain, ca devrait passer à l'automne.

J'ai demandé à un copain de me télécharger gentoo mais une fois que c'est téléchargé, pour le graver, il faut obligatoirement faire une image iso?car mon copain ne sait pas faire.peut-il le graver de facon "traditionnelle"avec nero?et après il me passe le cd, je le copie sur le disue dur, j'en fais une image iso et je grave.c'est possible?

pour ubuntu je ne veux pas le recevoir gratuitement puisque il faut un mois et puis ca n'est pas très cher.par contre j'ai un athlon XP, je prend l'alternate cd mais après c'est quoi?AMD64?

----------

## Magic Banana

Bah la voilà ta solution : Tu donnes à ton copain le lien suivant : http://ftp.oleane.net/pub/ubuntu-cd/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso (c'est directement une image ISO que tu télécharges) et tu lui dis de "graver l'image" dans Nero. Tu récupères le CD et tu bootes dessus. Tu installes (c'est vraiment pas compliqué d'installer Ubuntu). Tu reviens nous faire un coucou et nous remercier. Tu utilises Ubuntu pendant quelques mois (apprentisage du bash, d'emacs, documentation générale sur les différents bureaux, etc.). Tu reviens nous voir et cette fois, paré de tes connaissances de base, tu installes Gentoo et deviens un geek !  :Very Happy: 

Petite info : J'ai regardé plus en détail. ce qui se fait sur le site www.ikarios.com ... et c'est pas mal du tout puisque dans la mesure du possible (ils ont eu des ennuis avec l'intermédiaire qui s'ocupe des paiements), il reverse pas mal d'argent à la Free Software Fondation. De plus les envoi sont fait en Colissimo donc 48h (comptez 5 de port pour un CD si j'ai bien compris soit 7 au total pour Ubuntu).

EDIT : Athlon XP c'est une architecture i686 (donc tu prends le CD pour i386 parce que Ubuntu c'est bien mais, comme la grande majorité des distributions, Gentoo exclue  :Wink:  , Ubuntu ne tire pas parti des dernière améliorations sur les processeurs)

----------

## fredea

d'accord merci beaucoup mais il n'y a pas besoin u haut débit pour ubuntu?

peux tu me mettre un lien d'une page de téléchargement gentoo mais pas l'install minimal la complète(enfin je sais pas si tu vois ce que je veux dire mais je veux gentoo version complète!)?je lui dirais de me faire ca en meme temps, ca sera fait.

En tout cas je vais travaillé d'arrache pieds et on se retrouvera!je m'y connaitrai autant que vous!(mais laissez moi beaucoup de temps quand meme)

merci de toute votre aide

----------

## netfab

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu utilises Ubuntu pendant quelques mois (apprentisage du bash, d'emacs, documentation générale sur les différents bureaux, etc.). 

 

Une erreur s'est glissée dans cette phrase, saurez-vous la retrouver ?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## PabOu

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Tu utilises Ubuntu pendant quelques mois (apprentisage du bash, d'emacs, documentation générale sur les différents bureaux, etc.).  
> 
> Une erreur s'est glissée dans cette phrase, saurez-vous la retrouver ? :mrgreen:

 

on utilise pas ubuntu, on subit ? :>

différents bureaux : gnome et... rien d'autre parceque c'est ubuntu ?

----------

## geekounet

 *NetFab wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Tu utilises Ubuntu pendant quelques mois (apprentisage du bash, d'emacs, documentation générale sur les différents bureaux, etc.).  
> 
> Une erreur s'est glissée dans cette phrase, saurez-vous la retrouver ? 

 

s/emacs/vim/

C'est corrigé !  :Laughing: 

----------

## raynox

Ben deja emerge, ca sert a rien de faire ca dès le boot du CD, deja essaye de pinger pour voir si tu as Internet 

```
ping -c 3 perdu.com
```

Si tu dis que tu n'as pas de termine c'est impossible, puisque quand il detecte ton materiel.... à la fin tu as une invité nommé livecd si je me trompe pas et la tu tapes ;

loadkeys fr

ensuite tu essayes le ping ci-dessus

puis un conseil installe ta gentoo à partir d'un autre PC car lire de la doc.... sans interface X et faire l'installe  c'est pas tres agreable

----------

## ghoti

 *raynox wrote:*   

> Si tu dis que tu n'as pas de termine c'est impossible, puisque quand il detecte ton materiel.... à la fin tu as une invité nommé livecd si je me trompe pas

 

Nan, pas du tout : après détection du matos, le LiveCD-2006.0 lance immédiatement l'interface graphique.

Il n'y a donc pas d'invite et on se retrouve directement sur un bureau Gnome qui comporte, entre autres, deux icônes pour l'installation.

Voir mon dernier post à la page précédente ...  :Wink: 

Par contre, ta remarque est vraie pour l'"InstallCD" (CD minimal ...)

----------

## Enlight

a priori tu es en mode graphique et sous gnome, il faut se balader dans les menus et aller dans les options d'accessibilité pour passer ton clavier "à la mode de chez nous". Ensuite comme il y'a une règle d'or qui dit qu'on ne lance pas le mode graphique en root ((le super-utilisateur) (raisons de sécurité)) tu es probablement l'utilisateur "gentoo" pour passer root et utiliser ensuite emerge et consors, il faut utiliser la commande su le mot de passe doit probablement être vide donc fait juste [entrée].

----------

## fredea

daccord merci.J'ai réglé le problème du clavier c'est bon.

mais donc, quand le cd est booté, que je suis sur le bureau, je vais dans le terminal et je me met en utilisateur root?et après je suis l'installation du handbook à la lettre?

merci de m'aider encore

----------

## ghoti

 *fredea wrote:*   

> quand le cd est booté, que je suis sur le bureau, je vais dans le terminal et je me met en utilisateur root?

 

Bon, résumons !   :Very Happy: 

Avec le LiveCD, il y a 3 (et même 4) méthodes pour faire l'installation.

Les deux premières utilisent un "installeur". Il y a une version graphique et une version semi-graphique (= des menus tout moches dans un terminal texte), aussi appelé "command mode"

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************

>>>>>>> Ce sont les deux seules méthodes qui permettent l'installation sans avoir recours à internet <<<<<<

*******************************************************************************************************************************************************

Ces deux versions sont lancées par les icônes figurant sur le bureau.

Il suffit de suivre les indications à l'écran tout en conservant le handbook sous les yeux. Sur le CD, on peut le  trouver - de mémoire - dans /mnt/cdrom/doc/handbook/html (Double-clicker sur index.html  :Wink:  )

Il n'y a pas besoin de se soucier d'être en root ou pas : le programme fera lui-même les formalités nécessaires.

La troisième méthode consiste à passer dans une console texte ( <ALT><CTRL><F1> ou F2 à F6 ) pour faire une installation manuelle en tapant les commandes "à l'ancienne", exactement comme pour le CD minimal.

Une liaison internet est indispensable car cette méthode ne peut pas récupérer les applis du livecd. De plus, le livecd ne contient pas de "stage3", contrairement au CD minimal.

Il faut être "root" ( c'est fait automatiquement lorsqu'on boote le livecd). 

Cette méthode d'installation de Gentoo est "passe-partout" dans la mesure ou on pourrait tout aussi bien utiliser un cd minimal, un cd Ubuntu ou knoppix ou encore n'importe quel autre environnement linux, sur CD ou sur disque.

A noter que c'est aussi la méthode préférée des gurus !  :Wink: 

NB : Comme il y a un bug dans le mapping du clavier, il faut passer manuellement au clavier fr :

loadkeys fr (en qwerty : loqdkeys fr). Cette commande est propre à l'environnement texte et est à distinguer de la commande "setxkbmap" vue plus haut et qui est propre à l'environnement graphique.

Enfin, la quatrième méthode est identique à la troisième, sauf qu'elle s'exécute dans un "xterm" (= une console dans l'environnement graphique). Perso je la déconseille car si la session graphique crashe, l'installation crashe en même temps (contrairement à la méthode 3)

NB : un "xterm" dépend de l'environnement graphique. Donc, si nécessaire, la commande de clavier est setxkbmap fr

Il faut passer en root avec la commande "su" mais pour celà, il faut d'abord passer dans une vraie console texte pour modifier le password de root (méthode à oublier, donc, car un poil trop subtile pour un p'tit nouveau  :Wink:  )

Voilà, c'est plus clair comme ça ?

----------

## geekounet

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> [*]Enfin, la quatrième méthode est identique à la troisième, sauf qu'elle s'exécute dans un "xterm" (= une console dans l'environnement graphique). Perso je la déconseille car si la session graphique crashe, l'installation crashe en même temps (contrairement à la méthode 3)

 

screen est ton ami !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ghoti

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> screen est ton ami ! 

 

Oui bien sûr mais ne crois-tu pas que, pour l'instant, notre pauvre ami a déjà bien suffisament de choses à assimiler  sans qu'on le gave avec des "sessions flottantes" ?  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## blasserre

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> *******************************************************

 

HOUUU le reulou de la mise en page....

m'obliger à scroller sur un 19" 16/10   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## ghoti

Heu, le 640x480, c'est un peu dépassé hein, surtout sur un 19" !  :Laughing: 

(toutes façons, ça tient facilement dans une résolution 1024x768, na !  :Wink:  )

----------

## Enlight

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [*]Enfin, la quatrième méthode est identique à la troisième, sauf qu'elle s'exécute dans un "xterm" (= une console dans l'environnement graphique). Perso je la déconseille car si la session graphique crashe, l'installation crashe en même temps (contrairement à la méthode 3)
> 
> NB : un "xterm" dépend de l'environnement graphique. Donc, si nécessaire, la commande de clavier est setxkbmap fr
> ...

 

mmmh??? et en quel honneur ça planterait??? Moi perso ma première install c'était depuis une knoppix dans un kde, pour moi c'est la meilleure méthode car tu gardes le côté l33t de l'installe en ligne de commande et tu peux matter tes mangas/pron/autres pendant les compiles... lire les page de man qui t'intriguent aller télécharger la totale sur tldp.org etc... etc... puis surtout ça permet de se faire une petite idée sur certaines applis, ça évite d'emerger et de jeter le prog 2 secondes après, de se rendre compte qu'on aime pas gnome...

----------

## fredea

merci oui ca m'aide quand meme.

je vous remercie beaucoup

----------

## fredea

bon voila je suis sous ubuntu et je vais essayer quelques temps.j'espère vous revoir bientot en étant sous gentoo et en ayant des connaissances.

merci de toute votre aide a bientot

----------

## deja_pris

[troll] quelqu'un t'a prevenu que sous Ubuntu on apprend rien ? [/troll]

----------

## idodesuke

Bah il y a quand même des docs sympas sur le site fr d'Ubuntu.

----------

## fredea

on m'a dit au contraire que j'apprendrai les bases pour mieux apprendre à me servir de gentoo qui est compliqué.

----------

## idodesuke

ouioui mais deja_pris est gros troll cherche po

----------

## deja_pris

Oui et non c'est un gros troll...

Je m'explique : moi aussi on m'avait dit qu'Ubuntu c'etait bien pour apprendre les bases, a me servir de linux, comprendre comment ca marche etc... 

Je ne dirais pas ca apres un an d'utilisation : Ubuntu est surtout une distribution user friendly, ou il n'y a pas forcément besoin de comprendre les choses pour les faire fonctionner. Resultat : tu peux avoir une machine qui tourne tres bien, avec toutes les applis qui vont bien etc..., mais ce n'est pas pour autant que tu en sauras plus sur ton système.

Pendant presque un an je me suis servi d'Ubuntu, puis on m'a parle de gentoo. Je suis alle voir la doc, et la je me suis rendu compte que bah finalement, mon capital connaissances-competences a t=10 mois etait a peu de choses pres equivalent a celui de t=0. Et etant donne qu'une des raisons pour lesquelles j'avais abandonne windows c'etait comprendre et maitriser ma machine... ba j'ai switche sur gentoo (: . Certes je galere pas mal, mais au moins j'avance a ce niveau.

Je serais donc partisan du discours qui dit qu'Ubuntu est une tres bonne distribution pour percevoir la puissance d'un systeme libre GNU/Linux, mais sa seule utilisation t'apprendra peu, aussi tu auras besoin de te documenter et de passer pas mal de temps sur divers forums et sites de doc si tu veux reellement apprendre. Cela dit tu pourras le faire de facon plus "agreable" avec Ubuntu, car a ton rythme puisque la fonctionnalite de ton systeme ne sera pas conditionnee par l'etat d'avancement de tes connaissances et competences, ce qui n'est pas negligeable q: .

Alors bonne chance sur Ubuntu, puisse cette experience t'etre profitable, mais n'oublie pas de venir feuilleter le handbook de temps a autre (; .

edit : et dsl pour les accents...

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu exagères en disant que tu n'apprends rien avec Ubuntu.

Déjà tu découvres les différents logiciels qui s'offrent à toi. Certes, comme le disais PabOu Ubuntu n'est livré qu'avec Gnome. Mais dire qu'avec Ubuntu on ne connait que Gnome c'est comme dire que Gentoo est une distribution qui ne fonctionne qu'en mode terminal ! Arriver pour installer Gentoo sans avoir fait aucun choix a priori est un peu difficile (parce qu'y aller au pif doit donner un résultat peu homogène).

Parmi ces logiciels que tu découvres il y a notamment le package manager. Voilà une connaissance qu'elle est utile ! Quand tu viens de Windows tu crois que pour installer un logiciel il te faut d'abord chercher un fichier d'installation sur le web, l'exécuter, répondre à un tas de questions ("où est-ce que j'installe ?"), et ce retrouver avec un truc rangé n'importe où dans le menu Démarrer... Et puis la notion de dépendance est aussi quelque chose à découvrir.

Et puis il y a la découverte de tout ce qui tourne autour de la distribution. Les forums, les wikis, les howtos voire la participation active au logiciel libre (rapports de bugs, traductions, etc.). Fredea ne semble pas vraiment savoir ce qu'est un logiciel libre par exemple.

Enfin je pense que la communauté Ubuntu n'est pas mal du tout. Très accueillante pour le newbie tout en ayant des geeks de bons niveau (certes, Gentoo c'est le top pour ce qui est de la qualité technique de ses utilisateurs). D'ailleurs la plupart des informations fournies par la communauté utilise la ligne de commande.

----------

## deja_pris

 *Quote:*   

> Tu exageres en disant que tu n'apprends rien avec Ubuntu. 

 

Certes, les balises [troll] de mon premier post etaient la pour signifier ma mauvaise foi (: . Mais je ne peux qu'acquiescer tes remarques, en y mettant toutefois quelques reserves :

- certes le principe d'installation de logiciels n'est pas le meme : mais je ne suis pas pour autant persuade qu'on en apprenne plus. Par exemple tu vas dans synaptic, tu fais une recherche pour installer openoffice par exemple, tu coches ce que tu veux installer, et hop "ca" s'installe ; mais bon, ou est-ce que "ca" s'installe ? Comment ? Et c'est quoi "ca" ? Tu vois, moi synaptic, j'en ai usé et abusé. Mais bon c'est en lisant la doc de gentoo que j'ai appris qu'en fait je telechargeais des 1 et des 0 et pas du code comme je le pensais (parce que bon moi je n'ai jamais fait vraiment d'informatique, et je sais ce que c'est du code, mais apres comment on en fait un "truc" qui fonctionne sur un ordi j'avais pas vraiment d'idee...jusqu'a la lecture du handbook (: )... 

Apres rien a redire quant à ce qui concerne "l'environnement" de l'utilisateur : communauté accueillante et active, qui sait parfaitement guider les debutants (pour ma part je peux suivre ce qui se raconte sur tous les threads du forum, alors que sur le forum gentoo y'a deux threads sur trois ou je ne comprends meme pas la question...), et c'est une tres bonne experience de decouverte du monde libre pour aller dans ton sens.

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que la seule utilisation d'Ubuntu n'est pas vraiment formatrice au sens technique du terme. Par exemple, tu peux utiliser ubuntu pendant six mois, bah si tu reviens sur une install de gentoo sans avoir potasse le hanbook et la doc avant, tu ne seras pas plus avance...

Aussi (pour m'autociter) quand je dis  *Quote:*   

> qu'Ubuntu est une tres bonne distribution pour percevoir la puissance d'un systeme libre GNU/Linux

  j'englobe tout ce que cela comporte, a savoir une certaine stabilite et qualite des logiciels, mais aussi et surtout ce qui permet de faire vivre ces systemes, a savoir leurs communautes et tout ce qui s'y rattache (forums, how-tos, entraide...).

Bon, enfin bref, ca rejoint ce que j'ai mis dans mon second post... Et si comme je le presume apres mure reflexion tu as commence a ecrire avant l'edition dudit post, je vais m'arreter la hein (: .

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

On  apprend rien si on ne galère pas ! Si tout fonctionne en mode graphique , je ne vois pas ce que tu peux apprendre du système Gnu/Linux, en plus il ne va même pas utiliser  apt-get ou aptitude en ligne de commande mais sûrement synaptic , le frontend. Commencer par système Debian est très bien mais il vaut mieux choisir Debian qui s'installe aussi facilement qu'ubuntu, que ces clones !!!! Là Ok , tu vas apprendre ce que c'est GNu/Linux ! Mais si tu recherches que du user-friendly pour faire autre chose qu'étudier un peu le système,  ubuntu, suse, mandriva sont très bien , il n'y a qu'a cliquer...

Attention , je ne me moque pas car il y a beaucoup de gens qui n'ont que faire de savoir comment fonctionne le système...Si tu fais de la musik, du dessin 3D, etc... tu ne vas pas passer passer des plombes à configurer le système et apprendre toutes les subtilités...Tu veux juste trouver un bon soft qui fonctionne pour que tu puisses créer...En fait quoi que tu fasses , tu vas en tirer qques choses en suivant ta propre route...

                                                                                @+

----------

## deja_pris

[troll]

 *Quote:*   

> mandriva [est] tres bien

 

heuuuuuu...

[/troll]

Bon ok j'arrete...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> il ne va même pas utiliser apt-get ou aptitude en ligne de commande mais sûrement synaptic , le frontend.

 

S'il traine un minumum sur les forums Ubuntu, il va vite se mettre à rentrer des commandes dans un terminal. Va voir par toi meme si tu ne me crois pas. En cela (et également en sa philosophie résolument pro-libre), Ubuntu diffère des autres distributions user-friendly que tu cites.

Bref, c'est certain qu'il va commencer avec Synaptic. Mais c'est tout aussi certain qu'il va découvrir le bash si il fait parti des gens qui veulent en savoir plus sur leur système (et qui donc vont trainer sur les forums, le wiki, etc.). Comme il est arrivé jusqu'à nous, je pense que c'est le cas...

Plus tard, comme l'immense majorité d'entre nous, il pourra découvrir Gentoo et avoir un total controle sur son système. D'ailleurs ça me donne envie de lancer un thread sondage "Avez-vous débuter sous GNU/Linux avec Gentoo ? 1) Oui, j'y suis depuis toujours 2) Oui mais trop dur, j'y suis revenu plus tard 3) Non et je pense que cela m'aurait rebuter 4) Non mais je regrette" juste pour confirmer mes dire (je parie sur moins de 5% de 1) ). Je le fais ?

----------

